# ? on a Scandia 325C



## Bigsky70 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just moved into a house. Has a Scandia 325C. This is the first time in my adult life I've had a fireplace/insert. I have been tinkering with it but have no clue what i'm doing. It has 2 knobs one above the door and another above the stove. I know one is for air and the other for dampering? keeping the heat in the insert. I thought the top one dampered the chimney. I know I sound clueless probably because I am. I was told think of the top as gas and the bottom as air like on a carb?


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2011)

Greetings Bigsky. Haven't seen the insert. Can you post a picture or two?


----------



## Bigsky70 (Jan 30, 2011)

here's a pic


----------



## begreen (Jan 30, 2011)

Just guessing, but the upper control looks like a bypass control. If it is a bypass it allows the flue gases to go directly up the chimney instead of past a baffle. If that is correct, you use this when first starting or when reloading the stove.


----------

